# Mounting in 9 month old Male



## BrodyMum (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi everyone  I have written on here about my now 9 month old pup, who is at the stage of running off/poor recall around other dogs. In line with all the advice given I am being very wary of letting him off leash until this stage passes. However, when I know the owner of the other dog, from training class, or a friend's dog etc, I let him have a play where possible. The problem is that after a couple of minutes playing he will start mounting the other dog, male or female, he will keep persisting with it, won't listen to my commands, and ends up back on the lead again. I'm wondering if I will ever be able to let him off lead again lol even when I go to the quietest of places another dog off lead always appears  A few people have joked that I should be getting him booked into the vets, but having read all the research and threads on neutering we are not keen to do that till he is mature, and possibly not ever. My question is how to deal with this mounting behaviour when it occurs to try and avoid it becoming a habit. Our normal 'Aat' correction just doesn't seem to cut it! Brody very rarely mounts humans, so far at least. A couple of people have suggested this may be a dominant behaviour but I'm not sure. Brody shows no other signs of dominance, unless I am missing them. I am just worried that if we don't do something to correct this it will be habit forming. Any advice appreciated, thank you so much.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I would be interested as to what Ken & few of the more experienced members have to say about this one.

In my experience most male dogs have a natural instinct to mount people/dogs. I have also found that neutering doesn't stop that inclination.

My Vizsla will try and mount my Gt Dane round the neck!!!!!This behaviour is more common when he is running around and very playful. He knows the word NO and that stops him in his tracks. Your boy seems to have a very strong instinct to mount - have your tried correcting him verbally? You could also try spraying him with water spray.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,3444.msg23557.html#msg23557

Try this tread to start with. 

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Young dogs seem to do it when they get overly excited in play. In older dogs its a show of dominant behaviour over the other dog.
If its a young dog doing it, I correct it myself by snatching him by the scruff of the neck. Giving it a quick twist and tell him Leave it. If he tries to continue the behavior, I pair him with a male that will put him in his place, but not hurt him. 
My male will not tolerate it from other males and hasn't tried it since he was a teenager.


----------



## BrodyMum (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you everyone, I will have a look over that link later today RBD. TexasRed, I would agree that Brody just seems totally overexcited when he does this, it's like he's thinking I'm having so much fun, what can I do next! I don't see it as dominance yet but of course I don't want him to continue doing this as I appreciate that it is very bad doggy manners! Brody has always been very excitable around other dogs, even though we are trying hard to socialise him by taking him to training classes etc. I have very bad memories of interacting with my now father in law's male dog (not a V) many years ago when I was a young girl - he would constantly mount my legs and anyone else's in a very dominant fashion, looking back now he was obviously poorly trained, but I really want to ensure that with Brody we teach him young that its unacceptable. I think the idea of finding an older male to correct him is a great one, thankyou for that. I will have to see if I can find someone who can help. Thank you again.


----------



## BrodyMum (Feb 27, 2013)

I've just had a look over the linked thread. I'm pretty convinced now that Brody is not trying to dominate anyone  the dogs he have done this to have all been young, or very good natured, we are being careful who he plays with at the moment. In that respect he has not really had a telling off, apart from one older dog who pinned him down momentarily. In line with the comments in the other thread, I did not see this in any way as aggression from the other dog, my dog was at fault and he was warned, nothing more. But obviously I want to protect him from harm and be wary of his interactions until he learns that this behaviour is not good! We may inadvertently be reinforcing this behaviour because he is only playing with known, young or trusted dogs/owners, who have generally not been correcting him, although we as his owners do. He probably does need a few episodes of telling from an older more assertive dog, but one who won't go as far as to hurt him. We work with a one to one trainer who breeds and has a pack of dogs. I may ask her if we can visit them with Brody and perhaps she can pick out a dog we could do some training with in a controlled environment. The trials of having an adolescent puppy  wants to run after every other dog he sees while we are out, can hardly bear it if I leave the room at home!


----------



## bug2916 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Mounting in 19 month old Male*

Bodi will not stop pulling his bed either out of his crate or downstairs and mount it. We got him fixed at 6mth thinking that this would stop him from mounting but he tries this every night. We always take it away from him and either lock it in his crate or the bathroom. He does not like it when we do he tries to grab his bed and take off with it or he will try to open hi crate to get at it. We spray him with water and that doesn't work anymore. We take him to dog parks and he's never mounted or been mounted by another dog. what else cold i do to stop him or is this just what he needs to do?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Not near AS EXCITED these days OLDER THEN DIRT ;D

I still try to Mount the great ones 
some fun

if this helps 

yelps :-*

LOL


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm out walking with four intact males. They dont mount Anything!! Ever!! it has nothing to do with testicles. :hIMO it means nothing when they hump.. other than bad manners.
Are you giving your v several hours off lead every day?
When you are wearing him out you will find training easier.
It's a training issue in my view.
Teach ' leave it' and take him out with balanced dogs/ bitches who will tell him off if he's rude


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

That's right. They don't mount squat if proper leadership is established. 
They also don't mark inappropriately, out of respect. 
By inappropriate marking, I mean no marking whatsoever indoors or on the side of homes, people's pants, shoes.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

First pic is four dogs with bollocks
Then five
Last pic is six dogs all uncastrated, in my car , today.
There was also a gsd dog playing with them before this pic was taken.


----------

